# Wtb duck boat with surface drive



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a 16' to 18' welded boat with a good running surface drive. Not a whole lot on ksl right now. If you have one for sale let me know. Thanks


----------



## symp1981 (Nov 20, 2017)

How much do you expect to spend? https://claz.org/classifieds?q=duck+boat+text%3A%28surface+drive%29


----------

